# EZ Decoy Maker



## Dmcgee (Feb 4, 2005)

I was searching the web and came across the EZ decoy maker! 
Sounds great but I keep reading bad things about has anyone had any expirience with it. The web site does show the kit so it makes wander about it. I was planning on using it for snow goose shells. 
Does anyone know of any other molding kits on the market?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Like you, I've read a lot of upset customers. Like anything in life, you get what you pay for I guess.


----------



## jdas53 (Aug 25, 2004)

The technique techniqcally produces cheap decoys.......what is your time worth though? Spend your hard earned money and time in other places. It works, but not that cheap or easy as addvertised. 2 doz "bigfoot" stackable shells for sale if you are interested---total time to produce well over 3 hours a decoy. 24 times 3= 72 hrs almost 2 whole weeks of work for 2 doz decoys. Think windsocks and spend the extra money on beer.


----------

